# newbie



## sav1 (Feb 10, 2010)

hi to all,newbie here from liverpool,hoping to gain some good info and share some ideas:welcome:


----------



## Ando-09 (Feb 17, 2009)

hey

welcome to muscle chat

look forward to sharing ideas and information with you

enjoy your time here :clap2:


----------



## Anabolichendo (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

